# See my video and help me with progression



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, I started learning to snowboard. I am 35 years old. My wife took a video of me snowboarding, can anyone tell me how am I doing? What should I do to be a better driver? 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Vedony said:


> Hi guys, I started learning to snowboard. I am 35 years old. My wife took a video of me snowboarding, can anyone tell me how am I doing? What should I do to be a better driver?
> 
> Thank you all in advance


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like youre doing well. Start learning switch riding the same time as regular riding since you’re falling lots anyway as you learn. It opens up so much more riding, you’ll be thankful that you learnt early down the track.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mike256 said:


> Looks like youre doing well. Start learning switch riding the same time as regular riding since you’re falling lots anyway as you learn. It opens up so much more riding, you’ll be thankful that you learnt early down the track.


10/10 on this, I ignored switch for 10 years and learning it now sucks balls with the tumbling etc etc


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You're doing really well for a beginner! Put your weight over your front foot a bit more on the start of your turns and then when you exit the turn your weight will be further back.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Elevation212 said:


> 10/10 on this, I ignored switch for 10 years and learning it now sucks balls with the tumbling etc etc


I'll just have to start to learn switch it seems.



Mike256 said:


> Looks like youre doing well. Start learning switch riding the same time as regular riding since you’re falling lots anyway as you learn. It opens up so much more riding, you’ll be thankful that you learnt early down the track.


Thanks mate for your input. I was riding for season and a half with more than 40 days


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As others note, you are doing great. However if you want to progress, you need to get on more challenging terrain and snow conditions that will force you to become more dynamic. If you don't have access to more challenging stuff, then focus on getting more dynamic by agressively charging your lines in the video.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> You're doing really well for a beginner! Put your weight over your front foot a bit more on the start of your turns and then when you exit the turn your weight will be further back.


I was trying that more at the end of the season (putting more weight on my front foot since I've seen that advice on yt). However, somehow maybe out of fear, I always lean more on the back foot.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

wrathfuldeity said:


> As others note, you are doing great. However if you want to progress, you need to get on more challenging terrain and snow conditions that will force you to become more dynamic. If you don't have access to more challenging stuff, then focus on getting more dynamic by agressively charging your lines in the video.


 I have that option, the other mountain, the blacks, but I wasn't as aggressive as guys on yt. And somehow, their turns look so much better than mine


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Vedony said:


> I was trying that more at the end of the season (putting more weight on my front foot since I've seen that advice on yt). However, somehow maybe out of fear, I always lean more on the back foot.


That is typical, one way around the fear aspect, is to get lower. That is get more dynamic...which is to squat more and get your whole body into the game. Which is your leading knee, hip and shoulder. See the creepy basement video.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

wrathfuldeity said:


> That is typical, one way around the fear aspect, is to get lower. That is get more dynamic...which is to squat more and get your whole body into the game. Which is your leading knee, hip and shoulder. See the creepy basement video.


Thanks for your advice. I'll look into it!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Vedony said:


> I have that option, the other mountain, the blacks, but I wasn't as aggressive as guys on yt. And somehow, their turns look so much better than mine


Perhaps start where your are at in the video...but get dynamic and as low as possible and try to dig trenches...get comfortable with that. Then move on to the other hill to the blacks.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps start where your are at in the video...but get dynamic and as low as possible and try to dig trenches. Then move on to the other hill to the blacks.


Will do my friend. I appreciate every input I get.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Vedony said:


> I was trying that more at the end of the season (putting more weight on my front foot since I've seen that advice on yt). However, somehow maybe out of fear, I always lean more on the back foot.


What model is your board?


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Luffe said:


> What model is your board?


Salomon Craft 2021


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Vedony said:


> Salomon Craft 2021


And what size is it? And what is your weight?

Seems like it is a soft/medium park board, which is great for learning, park and jibbing. But you might want something a little stiffer and with more camber if you want to up your carving game and go faster. Not that your board can’t go fast and carve, but something else might suit you better now.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Luffe said:


> And what size is it? And what is your weight?
> 
> Seems like it is a soft/medium park board, which is great for learning, park and jibbing. But you might want something a little stiffer and with more camber if you want to up your carving game and go faster. Not that your board can’t go fast and carve, but something else might suit you better now.


You are right. It is a medium park board (I bought just because like you said, it was "forgiving" and nice for beginners). I didn't think that I would for one season go many times, but I did. I have 40days "in my legs". I was really motivated to learn. However, I don't know if I can afford another one. Maybe in a year or two. Then, I would buy like you said, a stiffer one. I like carving more than park stuff.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The Salomon Craft is medium flex so might be fine at your level if the size is right for you. How heavy are you and what length is the board?


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> The Salomon Craft is medium flex so might be fine at your level if the size is right for you. How heavy are you and what length is the board?


My height is 183cm, my weight 86kg, snowboard is 157cm wide (my boots are 10.5). What do you think?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Vedony said:


> My height is 183cm, my weight 86kg, snowboard is 157cm wide (my boots are 10.5). What do you think?


You're near the top of the weight range (65 - 95kg), I'd go with something 162+. You may not need a wide with 10.5 boots but it's a close call. I'm similar size with size 11 boots and always ride a wide.

Your board's size chart:


----------



## Andy K (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks nice and clean! Well done! In addition to the comments above, on your heelside turns try to keep your hips forward (above the heelside edge) - this helped me a lot.


----------



## Vedony (6 mo ago)

Andy K said:


> Looks nice and clean! Well done! In addition to the comments above, on your heelside turns try to keep your hips forward (above the heelside edge) - this helped me a lot.


I will bear that in mind! Didn't think about it at all. Thanks


----------

